# How often do you use inner talk when thinking?



## grumpy_reka (Dec 16, 2016)

I was thinking about how interesting it is that for me, usually when I think hard I don't verbalize things in my head, I only use inner talk when I am stuck with a problem, I guess because it slows me down a bit and let's me see more clearly. Other scenario where I might use inner talk is when I am seriously considering a possibility, I guess for the same reason. But other than that I usually think through/dismiss most options too quickly to actually use inner talk. 
I wonder how this is for others? Do you keep talking to yourself most of the time?

(INTP btw... I guess)


----------



## Innovation Complex (Jun 19, 2018)

Almost all of the time. If I seek insight into a part of the problem that I don't understand, yeah I might engage in seeking information or input from other people, but for the most part, I do all of calculations in my head. I trust my logic far more than the schmuck I just met. 

In the case I'm with someone I appreciate being around, and enjoy being around, I will usually take into consideration their opinion on the matter before speaking so bluntly about it; this way, I carefully and efficiently avoid Superficial arguments about some obscure belief I might upset or otherwise go against. I still keep my own thoughts to myself, and be sure not to let other's opinions influence mine without first experiencing something for myself.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Thinking's for chumps, but when I have a problem to solve I do use inner talk. When I am familiar with the problem I don't have to use it and it becomes natural


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)

I always have an inner monolgue going 24/7 - except when I'm talking out loud and then it becomes my outer monolgue - or when I'm listening to someone else or intently observing something ( though it will constantly make little comments in my head as I listen and observe).

I'm pretty sure an inner monolgue = entp thinking

Often I'll imagine myself talking to someone else, such as someone in particular I know or imagine myself being interviewed on a tv show or teaching a lecture etc.... and imagining that I'm talking to someone else is how I think through things and develop ideas and solve problems.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

grumpy_reka said:


> I was thinking about how interesting it is that for me, usually when I think hard I don't verbalize things in my head, I only use inner talk when I am stuck with a problem, I guess because it slows me down a bit and let's me see more clearly.


I think that inner talk is part of the judging process. Reviewing what you already structured. And what you describe as thinking hard is the perception process (either to change or reinforce the structure).


----------



## HBMe (May 18, 2018)

Only all the time. I use it for making decisions and also for entertaining myself. Working from home with no one around, except for my cats, some times I do need someone to talk to, even inside my own head.

INT/FJ


----------



## knitsix (Jun 21, 2018)

I think both visually and using the inner voice. Inner voice especially for harder mental work. 
Not a Ti dom but stil pretty developed in my stack.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

Not an NT, but weighing in as I've wondered the same thing myself. 

I rarely have an inner monologue. 

I can't even explain how I think. It's not like there's nothing there, it's more like I "get it" intuitively without words (geez this is a hard phenomenon to describe). I talk a lot with my mouth though, so as far as structured sentences, I find it more natural to vocalize them rather than an inner monologue with words.


----------



## erike360 (Jul 5, 2017)

desire machine said:


> I always have an inner monolgue going 24/7 - except when I'm talking out loud and then it becomes my outer monolgue - or when I'm listening to someone else or intently observing something ( though it will constantly make little comments in my head as I listen and observe).
> 
> I'm pretty sure an inner monolgue = entp thinking
> 
> Often I'll imagine myself talking to someone else, such as someone in particular I know or imagine myself being interviewed on a tv show or teaching a lecture etc.... and imagining that I'm talking to someone else is how I think through things and develop ideas and solve problems.


#Meetoo

Most of the time I'm ' talking to myself ', I am actualy explaining stuff in my head I thought aboud to sommeone else.

It' s dangerous  I noticed I' m sometimes getting so caught up in it, I compleatly forget to notice what I'm doing. Like driving.
" oh, I' m already home... "

So, this might be a Ti thing?


----------



## Innovation Complex (Jun 19, 2018)

Wiz said:


> Not an NT, but weighing in as I've wondered the same thing myself.
> 
> I rarely have an inner monologue.
> 
> I can't even explain how I think. It's not like there's nothing there, it's more like I "get it" intuitively without words (geez this is a hard phenomenon to describe). I talk a lot with my mouth though, so as far as structured sentences, I find it more natural to vocalize them rather than an inner monologue with words.


I work with an ENTP and I think that I understand where you're coming from. He is a nice guy and I do find that I "get along" with him rather well, but when he starts talking, man he just keeps going! Must be that Extroverted Thinking and Intuition; it seems like he gathers and organizes his thoughts as he says them and hears them, whereas I will be very delicate with my wording, typically. I think he uses his own vocalizations rather than my internal ones.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

Innovation Complex said:


> I work with an ENTP and I think that I understand where you're coming from. He is a nice guy and I do find that I "get along" with him rather well, but when he starts talking, man he just keeps going! Must be that Extroverted Thinking and Intuition; it seems like he gathers and organizes his thoughts as he says them and hears them, whereas I will be very delicate with my wording, typically. I think he uses his own vocalizations rather than my internal ones.


That's very interesting. That describes me as well. I like to say that I "think with my mouth". That said, it rarely comes out in sequential order. Extroverted intuition is more like the game pinball, with thoughts and references bouncing all over the place!

It got to be a hot topic or concept for me though. Doesn't work with day to day small talk—unfortunately(?).

When you're about to answer a question or talk in general, do you like "revise" in your head what you're about to say beforehand?


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

Most of the time I have an inner monologue.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

I tend to use a mixture of my inner monologue and visuals to think. It really depends upon what I am thinking about or what state I am in.


----------



## Qwerty727 (Jun 27, 2018)

I use inner talk pretty much all the time, along with some visualizing every now and then, which can vary from me explaining/debating with my self to full-blown imaginary scenarios. Pretty much the only time I don't do this is when I just randomly run out of focus and space out.


----------



## HBMe (May 18, 2018)

Wiz said:


> That's very interesting. That describes me as well. I like to say that I "think with my mouth". That said, it rarely comes out in sequential order. Extroverted intuition is more like the game pinball, with thoughts and references bouncing all over the place!
> 
> It got to be a hot topic or concept for me though. Doesn't work with day to day small talk—unfortunately(?).
> 
> When you're about to answer a question or talk in general, do you like "revise" in your head what you're about to say beforehand?


Yes, I feel like I often build up the phrases in my mind "beforehand". It's so quick and automatic, I'm not even sure it actualy happens. Almost like a "shadow of thought" that runs through my mind as the words come out of my mouth.

INT/FJ


----------



## Nicholasjh1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Wiz said:


> Not an NT, but weighing in as I've wondered the same thing myself.
> 
> I rarely have an inner monologue.
> 
> I can't even explain how I think. It's not like there's nothing there, it's more like I "get it" intuitively without words (geez this is a hard phenomenon to describe). I talk a lot with my mouth though, so as far as structured sentences, I find it more natural to vocalize them rather than an inner monologue with words.


This is generally how I think as well. I say it's akin to thinking in "concepts, systems and associations" but none of the thinking is verbalized, or even visualized. I'm XNXP so similar to you, and I can talk a mile a minute as well. I've been using more verbalized thinking lately, just to organize some of my "other" thinking, but it's not my "natural" mode by any means, I've trained it over the past few years. Before then my thinking was almost completely non-verbal/non-visual. I sometimes think visually, but it always feels like quite an effort, (which is interesting because I have a high spatial IQ), but I don't think I do the "spatial" thinking visually.


----------



## Rithrius (Jun 3, 2018)

Weird thing is i'm belgian, but my inner monologue is almost always english for some reason. Even when i'm not on the internet (which is where my english is most commonly used).


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

Nicholasjh1 said:


> This is generally how I think as well. I say it's akin to thinking in "concepts, systems and associations" but none of the thinking is verbalized, or even visualized. I'm XNXP so similar to you, and I can talk a mile a minute as well. I've been using more verbalized thinking lately, just to organize some of my "other" thinking, but it's not my "natural" mode by any means, I've trained it over the past few years. Before then my thinking was almost completely non-verbal/non-visual. I sometimes think visually, but it always feels like quite an effort, (which is interesting because I have a high spatial IQ), but I don't think I do the "spatial" thinking visually.


Interesting. I know another INFP that also says this. But in contrast to me (maybe because I'm E?), he needs more time to revise his sentences, as for me I just open my mouth and words just pours out. I've also decided I'm going to practice verbalized thinking more—as you, in hope of helping me organize my thinking. What have been the effects for you, focusing more on verbalized thinking? Have you noticed any other effects that you didn't expect?


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

HBMe said:


> Yes, I feel like I often build up the phrases in my mind "beforehand". It's so quick and automatic, I'm not even sure it actualy happens. Almost like a "shadow of thought" that runs through my mind as the words come out of my mouth.
> 
> INT/FJ


Interesting. Now do you "hear" it in your head before you say it. Or do you "hear" it in your head and say it simultaneously? 

And are your inner talk and what you say separated, or do you stay connected to the topic/conversation you're thinking/talking about? 

For instance my brain usually drift along noticing different details of a person/situation (which causes lack of focus btw), but I never "talk" to myself about what I've noticed in my head—if that makes sense. Do you?


----------



## HBMe (May 18, 2018)

Wiz said:


> Interesting. Now do you "hear" it in your head before you say it. Or do you "hear" it in your head and say it simultaneously?
> 
> And are your inner talk and what you say separated, or do you stay connected to the topic/conversation you're thinking/talking about?
> 
> For instance my brain usually drift along noticing different details of a person/situation (which causes lack of focus btw), but I never "talk" to myself about what I've noticed in my head—if that makes sense. Do you?


Well, it depends on the situation. When it's something serious and I need to make sure of what I'm saying, there's definetely a clear "voice" testing words seconds before I say it out loud. When it's just a common conversation its more of a simultaneous inner voice.

Yes, I do "hear" myself thinking about a detail I noticed while talking about something else. It's quite like they represent it on movies and TV shows, like someone is narrating everything.

INT/FJ


----------

